# Window Tint causing TPMS Error? Possible?



## quA4ttro (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a 2008 Audi A4 2.0T. I just got the windows tinted and it came out of the shop with a TPMS error. Has anyone heard of this? I have non-metallic tint; 35% fronts and 20% rears. 

I have tried the tire change reset and the other options suggested by Audi, but nothing has worked. Any ideas would be great! Thanks!


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

First off, check the air in your tires -- are they properly inflated? If not, inflate them, then reset the TPMS.

Assuming that your tires are properly inflated, I suppose that the tint could be a factor. As I understand it, the TPMS sensors in the wheels communicate wirelessly with the car's computer. I suppose a metallic tint could interfere with that communication; I wouldn't expect interference from non-metallic tint. You may want to check your cell-phone reception -- the frequencies it uses probably aren't too different from those used by the TPMS.


----------

